# Streaming Music



## ihavenoname (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm making a website, and I have it set up to use the windows media player mini thingy. I noticed that you had to move every song you wanted to play onto the site. I was just wondering if there was some way that you could just stream the music using this following windows media thingy right from a file in your computer, without moving anything.


----------



## ktr (Aug 19, 2007)

The format you want is *.asx...so start googling how to make an *.asx file...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Stream_Redirector

read the external links...


----------



## ihavenoname (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay great that works, except that means I would have to make over 7000 ".asx" files because I have a lot of music that I want to put on the site...... does anybody know if there is a way to put a whole bunch of songs on the site at once. Aka making an .asx playlist.

PS: You are supposed to type this into notepad, and change "videofilename.asf" to "what ever the file name is.asf. But you can't put a playlist file in there. Which really sucks.

<ASX version="3">
<Entry>
<ref href="videofilename.asf" />
</Entry>
</ASX>


----------

